# Costa 580G NEW IN BOX



## ThaOldPescador (Dec 14, 2018)

I retired from fishing last year, had a broken pair of Costa's so I sent in and received a new pair from Costa (old pair broke ear piece sent in), these are just received back from Costa replacement with box and all papers new $229,00 RETAIL $150 is firm includes never used cleaning rag. Plus USPS shipping


----------

